# T5HO bulb question



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Going to be doing low tech planted 125. Got a 72" T5HO for a deal that I couldn't pass up. I already know going into it that running all 8 bulbs is without a doubt going to require co2 injection. I'll pass on that, pulled half the bulbs out. Will have 156 watts on a 125 gallon tank. Should be more than enough for low light plants, low tech tank. Already know I'll have to monitor and program my T5HO to only run so many hours a day as then algae would take over and consume any co2 in the tank. Algae eaters will be prepped and ready for the day that I see algae including a UV sterilizer.

Question comes into the bulbs themselves. Running two actinics (420/460) and two 10,000k bulbs. Is this going to be too much and in anyone's opinion what should be the exposure time to not kill my plants for lack of co2. I'm planning on 5 hours exposure and the rest of the time using the LED's to light the tank unless company is over and every now and then having another hour or so of exposure time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

You shouldnt have a problem running all 8 at a time other than algae. Like you mentioned a UV Sterilizer, co2, and algae eaters will help with that. Anyways what you should do is run them on a timer. Like have 4 bulbs come on one part of the day, and another 4 at another. This way not only can you simulate ways of the sun, but more even positions of light come down. I also would try running them 8-12 hours a day at first, if too much algae appears just dial it down. Having a UV sterilizer from the start will greatly help. As well as having algae eaters as some of your first fish. Choose wisely at first though because some good algae eaters like otocinclus catfish (best plant protectors) are not really all that hardy, but really not hard to keep. 

Anyways, the biggest problem is those bulbs. Those actinics are going to grow mad algae. I bought a marine fixture one time and used it on one of my planted tanks and forgot to switch the bulbs out, and algae was rampant. You might be able to get away using 1 but I would not advise 2. Algae likes actinic light. 
Heres some suggestions bulb wise:
Giesman aquaflora
Giesman midday/6000k
6700k good brand bulbs
6500k good brand bubls
10,000k's work ok in conjunction with others too. 
even "color max" bulbs work pretty well with plants which are usually around 7000k - 8000k I believe. 


Also if you dont want to use even a simple co2 system, get some of SeaChems Flourish Excel.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you will need some co2.......keep it simple.....add more fish....you will get both co2 and fertilizer...use color bulbs to bring out color....6500's for plants..start with 10-12 hours a day...then adjust...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Algae eaters that my tank will have are 3 siamese algae eaters and 2 albino BN plecos.

First fish to go in the tank are going to be giant danio's to fully cycle and get some fish poo in the substrate.

All still waiting on the piece of driftwood sinking and being water logged. Had it for 2 weeks now and it's nearly there. 3-4 days of heavy feeding on the danio's and I'll be good to go. Then go plants then all the rest of my fish not too long after.

Thanks guys.


----------

